# Endlich fertig, mein Süßwasserkorallenteich



## Dietmae54 (26. Okt. 2015)

Hallo liebe Teich-Freunde
Nach zwei Jahren Bauzeit ist mein Teich endlich soweit, dass ich Wasser darin habe.
Aus der Idee einfach einen Teich aus PVC-Formteil zu bauen wurde ein aufwendiges Projekt.
Einige Schlagwörter:
- Alten GFK-Behälter saniert, gestrichen mit Schwimmbadfarbe, Handläufe angebaut, Kabel - und
Wasserleitungsdurchführungen montiert. Behälter soll als Tauchbecken nach Saunagang dienen.
- Behälter eingegraben, Solentiefe 1,7m. Über Nacht starker Regen, Behälter aufgeschwommen, Grube zusammengerutscht, alles von vorne!
- PVC-Folie auf GFK Behälter geklebt und in Eisenrahmen geklemmt
- geflutet, dicht!! wieder entleert
- Direkt neben Teich ein Graben ausgehoben, Folie reingelegt, mit Sand und Lehm verfüllt, Sumpfpflanzen eingesetzt
-  Den GFK Behälter zur Hälfte mit begehbarem Riffelblech (Alu) abgedeckt
- Auf die entstandene Fläche ein künstliches Korallenriff aufgebaut
Dazu aus gelochtem Edelstahlblech einen Träger zusammengeschweißt, darauf Vulkangesteinsbrocken befestigt. Hinter dem Gestell gelochten Schlauch befestigt für Pumpenrücklauf.
- Einige Korallenformen gekauft, Silikonabdrücke gemacht und mit gefärbten Beton Korallen gegossen und auf die Vulkansgesteinsbrocken geklebt.
- Einen künstlichen Felsen aus gefärbtem Estrichbeton gebaut. Innen mit Styropor gefüllt wegen dem Gewicht und Leitungen für Springbrunnen eingebaut
- Auf der einen Seite des Teiches ein Edelstahlgerüst mit Terrassenbretter gebaut
- Eine Edelstahlleiter von der Terrasse in den GFK Behälter gebaut
- LED-Strahler eingebaut
- Angefangen die PVC-Folie mit gefärbten Beton zu verkleiden

Teichgröße 3m X 3m, Tiefe: 1,5m

Das in groben Zügen. Nächstes Jahr möchte ich auch noch den Rest der Folie "verputzen".
Außerdem die Leitungsführung außerhalb des Teiches am Filter optimieren und die Elektrik in einem Schaltschrank unterbringen.
Und eine Beschattung mit Sonnensegel ist noch in Planung.
Hier einige Bilder: * defekter Link entfernt *

Was meint ihr, soll ich Fische einsetzen?

Viele Grüße Dietmar


----------



## Dietmae54 (26. Okt. 2015)

Nochmal der Link von meinem Album: https://fotos.web.de/ui/external/am99CimfQ0ONodisWzVQUQ35903


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Okt. 2015)

Hi Dietmar,

wenn Fische dann nur __ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen, Regenbogenelritzen ect.. Aber erst nächstes Jahr ins Auge fassen, ein Teich braucht, da keine gleichbleibenden Umweltbedingungen wie in einen Aquarium in der Wohnung herrschen, ein paar Monate zum "einfahren"

von den künstlichen Korallen wirste aber wohl recht schnell nichts mehr von jetzigen Zustand haben  da sich Steine unter Wasser schnell mit Aufwüchsen (Algen, Kolonien von Mikroorganimen ecz.) überziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2015)

Möchtest du dein Tauchbecken auch im Winter benutzen,  dann lass das bitte mit den Fischen.


----------



## pema (26. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Dietmar...
ist ja alles Geschmackssache.
Offensichtlich möchtest du den Teich ja auch zum Schwimmen (oder so) benutzen. Dann wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich spätestens nächstes Frühjahr bemerken, dass Schwimmen in Fadenalgen oder in einer mit Schwebealgen grüngetrübten Brühe nicht so angenehm ist. Es fehlen ganz offensichtlich submerse Pflanzen, die es schaffen könnten, den Teich zu klären. (Oh, du bist Klärmeister).
Hau mehr Pflanzen rein. Vielleicht auch ein wenig Substrat auf den Teichgrund (da reicht schon eine Sandschicht von zwei Zentimetern) - dann haben es __ Laichkraut, __ Wasserpest und Co. leichter.
Du hast die Pflanzen die ich sehe, in Töpfen versenkt. Das macht es den Pflanzen nicht gerade einfach zu wachsen und manche werden die Töpfe schnell verlassen...dafür hast du dann ewig hässliche Plastikeimer im Teich stehen. (Ich ärgere mich immer noch über die Pflanzkörbe in meinem Teich. Sie sind schon längst leer, die Pflanzen wachsen einen halben Meter weiter weg und sie sind einfach nur noch häßlich).
Mit Fischen (wenn, dann nur kleine Schwarmfische) warte auf jeden Fall bis zum nächsten Sommer. Erst dann wirst du gesehen haben, wie sich dein Teich entwickelt und kannst beurteilen, ob Fische angebracht sind.
petra


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Dietmar

Ist auf alle Fälle eine ausgefallene Idee und klasse umgesetzt. 

Aber vermutlich wird der "Biofilm" die Farbenpracht der Korallen bald überdecken...

Da du ja die Fläche im Teich zum Schwimmen - ehm Tauchen - haben willst, solltest du über eine Erweiterung mit einem "Filterteich" nachdenken. Das kann auch als Bodenfilter gut funktionieren (mein Wasser ist zumindest richtig klar).

Ich hab __ Moderlieschen bei mir im Teich. Die sind super neugierig und putzen einem die Haut, wenn man ins Wasser geht.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es bei dir weiter geht.



Knut


----------



## Dietmae54 (27. Okt. 2015)

Also das mit den Pflanzen im Teich ist im Moment noch provisorisch.
Ich hatte die im Frühjahr gekauft und solange in Kübeln gehalten. Jetzt habe ich sie einfach mal ins Wasser gestellt. Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich die Beplanzung angehen.
Das Teichwasser wird durch ein Oase Druckfilter BioPress 400 gefiltert. Das UV-Licht tötet Algen, also sollte das Algenproblem nicht so groß sein. Außerdem habe ich vor eine Beschattung zu bauen. Meint ihr nicht dass das Problem mit den Algen dann gelöst ist?
Mit den Fischen werde ich wohl doch warten bis ich das Becken nicht mehr als Tauchbecken nach der Gartensauna benutzen werde.
Dass die Korallen sich einen Bioüberzug zulegen ist wahrscheinlich. Aber ich habe mir gedacht dass ich einmal im Jahr das Wasser teilweise ablasse und mit meinem Hochdruckreiniger die Teile abspritze und den Teich saubermache.
Das ist mein erster Teich und weiß daher nicht ob das alles so wird wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Aber im Moment ist es so, dass wenn es dunkel ist, die Unterwasserbeleuchtung an ist und das beleuchtete Wasserspiel aus dem Felsen spritzt, sieht es einfach nur geil aus.
Was muss ich im Winter beachten?

Dietmar


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Dietmar,

ich habe auch eine UV und einen Oase Filter. Allerdings reicht das lange nicht aus alle Algen zu töten. Steine, Teichränder usw., sind alle mit einem grünen Biofilm überzogen. Was auch ganz normal ist. Allerdings gibt es keine sichtbaren Algen, die durch das Wasser schweben. Um eine Reinigung deiner Korallen wirst du also wohl nicht umher kommen. Eine Beschattung wird da auch nichts bringen. Vll um es einzudämmen, aber nicht zu unterdrücken.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Dietmae54 (27. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Flo
Kann man mit der Filteranlage das Wasser auf dauer klar halten? Das wäre mir sehr wichtig für die Optik.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2015)

Ich kenne deine Anlage nicht genau, da ich eine andere habe. Aber solange man die Herstellerangaben einhält, sollte dem nichts entgegensprechen. Oase gibt immerhin eine "Klarwassergarantie". 
Bei mir klappt es auf jeden Fall. Auch an den heißen sonnigen Tagen war es bis zum Grund klar.


----------



## pema (27. Okt. 2015)

Dietmae54 schrieb:


> Kann man mit der Filteranlage das Wasser auf dauer klar halten?


Ohne eine Ahnung von Teichfilteranlagen zu haben, möchte ich nur mal einwerfen, dass Algen und klares Wasser in keinem Widerspruch stehen. Was du meinst sind Schwebealgen - die soll man wohl mit entsprechender UV-Anlage abtöten können. Sie trüben das Wasser. Fadenalgen und all den anderen Arten von Algen sind UV-Anlagen wohl ziemlich schnurz. Diese Algen trüben das Wasser aber auch nicht, d.h., du kannst die Algenhaufen auch bis zum Teichgrund gut erkennen. Mein Teichwasser war nie so klar wie in den Zwei Jahren, in denen ich Fadenalgen im Teich hatte.
petra


----------



## Teich4You (27. Okt. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Ohne eine Ahnung von Teichfilteranlagen zu haben, möchte ich nur mal einwerfen, dass Algen und klares Wasser in keinem Widerspruch stehen. Was du meinst sind Schwebealgen - die soll man wohl mit entsprechender UV-Anlage abtöten können. Sie trüben das Wasser. Fadenalgen und all den anderen Arten von Algen sind UV-Anlagen wohl ziemlich schnurz. Diese Algen trüben das Wasser aber auch nicht, d.h., du kannst die Algenhaufen auch bis zum Teichgrund gut erkennen. Mein Teichwasser war nie so klar wie in den Zwei Jahren, in denen ich Fadenalgen im Teich hatte.
> petra



Yep, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ab und zu holen ich die Nester am Boden aber auch mal raus, weil sich das __ Hornkraut immer völlig darin verfängt. Meist geht das als ein ganzer Klumpen.


----------

